# I'm nuts for Walnuts!



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Actually they are not my favorite nuts but I have a problem with eating too much of my favorite nuts.  I do better with walnuts as I can eat them in moderation I have found.  They have lots of health benefits for those of you who are interested here is a link on that:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/05/19/7-walnuts-benefits.aspx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2016)

I like them too Ruthanne, here's a coffee cake recipe I came across if you're interested.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10586-Apple-Walnut-Coffee-Cake?highlight=walnut


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

I know Ruthanne, when I get started on nuts, hard to stop! Almonds are supposed to be healthy too. I used to love black walnuts when used in baking, they're so flavorful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like them too Ruthanne, here's a coffee cake recipe I came across if you're interested.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10586-Apple-Walnut-Coffee-Cake?highlight=walnut


Thanks SB I love Coffee Cake!



Carla said:


> I know Ruthanne, when I get started on nuts, hard to stop! Almonds are supposed to be healthy too. I used to love black walnuts when used in baking, they're so flavorful.


I love pecans more but can control myself on walnuts.  lol  Yes almonds are good, too.  They are all good.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 18, 2016)

I love walnuts for baking as well. I think they get a bit softer in the cake than other kinds.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2016)

Walnuts in chocolate fudge---the best!  Eating too many black walnuts eventually makes my mouth sore.  Don't know why, but it doesn't stop me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love walnuts for baking as well. I think they get a bit softer in the cake than other kinds.


Sounds good!  I don't bake much but would like to start again.



NancyNGA said:


> Walnuts in chocolate fudge---the best!  Eating too many black walnuts eventually makes my mouth sore.  Don't know why, but it doesn't stop me.


Sounds scrumpcious!


----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2016)

I love walnuts, usually eat a few each day and sometimes chop them to sprinkle on my breakfast cereal then add a little powdered ginger


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2016)

Sounds good Wren!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 19, 2016)

I like walnuts to bake with.  Usually put them in my brownies.  I much prefer cashews and almonds to munch on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2016)

I tend to overindulge in nuts too.  

I find that buying them in the shell and cracking them as I eat them helps to slow me down.

Walnuts in the shell are nice heated for a few minutes in the oven or microwave.

In the past, before diabetes, I enjoyed "Wet Nuts" as a topping for vanilla ice cream.

You will find many "original" recipes on the internet.

I mixed the walnut pieces with real maple syrup, heated the mixture in the  microwave until it bubbled furiously for a few seconds, removed it from the microwave and stirred in a small knob of cold butter until it melted and disappeared.  Serve warm over vanilla ice cream, refrigerate any leftovers and reheat in the microwave before using.


----------



## Carla (Aug 29, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I tend to overindulge in nuts too.
> 
> I find that buying them in the shell and cracking them as I eat them helps to slow me down.
> 
> ...



Well now Aunt Bea, that recipe has my mouth watering. I can't have ice cream anymore, that's one I miss the most! Yum!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2016)

Carla said:


> Well now Aunt Bea, that recipe has my mouth watering. I can't have ice cream anymore, that's one I miss the most! Yum!



Carla,

We make a great team, I can't have the sauce but I can still have a small dish of sugar free ice cream!

Try the sauce over a slice of pound cake!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2016)

Gemma said:


> I like walnuts to bake with.  Usually put them in my brownies.  I much prefer cashews and almonds to munch on.


I can't even keep nuts in the apt. as I go nuts on them!



Aunt Bea said:


> I tend to overindulge in nuts too.
> 
> I find that buying them in the shell and cracking them as I eat them helps to slow me down.
> 
> ...


OMG!!  That sounds so very good!!!


----------

